# Fruit of the Spirit



## Ronnie T (Oct 18, 2010)

Gal 5:22-23 
22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23gentleness and self-control. Against such things there is no law.

There are nine attributes that become the fruit of the Spirit in our lives.

All of them are positive, God-filled, traits that anyone should work to develop in their life.

1. Love - active good will,  toward God and man 

2. Joy - gladness,  in response to God's grace 

3. Peace - tranquility,  with God and our fellow man 

4. Longsuffering - patience, forbearance

5. Kindness - sweetness of temper

6. Goodness - generosity that goes beyond giving what is one's due 

7. Faithfulness - the virtue of reliability

8. Gentleness - Able to calm another’s anger. 

9. Self-control - mastering ones desires and appetites

Not the "fruits" of the Spirit, but the "fruit"(singular).
We need them all.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 18, 2010)

Pray with me brother on #9 self control at the table


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 18, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Pray with me brother on #9 self control at the table



I'm waitin on you.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 18, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I'm waitin on you.



ready


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 19, 2010)

I pray that God continues to prune on me so that I might bear the best fruit!


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 19, 2010)

I need prayer for 4,5,6,and 8.I try,believe me I try.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:*

What a gift to know the fruit that the Spirit of God desires for us to display.  Will you allow me to add the following?

Galatians 5
24 And those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires.

The possibility of each one of you to be able to exhibit the fruit of the Spirit in your life rests in your acceptance of 'I belong to Christ Jesus' for He has made it possible for you to lay yourself down everyday and put on Christ.  Praise Him!


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 19, 2010)

formula1 said:


> What a gift to know the fruit that the Spirit of God desires for us to display.  Will you allow me to add the following?
> 
> Galatians 5
> 24 And those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires.
> ...



Amen my Brother!
Every day that we have,we have the choice to follow THE LORD,or follow the cares of the world.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 19, 2010)

i need prayer on 5 & 8!


----------



## earl (Oct 19, 2010)

Should taking responsibility for ones actions be a fruit ?


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 19, 2010)

#8 Seems to be my lacking.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 19, 2010)

formula1 said:


> What a gift to know the fruit that the Spirit of God desires for us to display.  Will you allow me to add the following?
> 
> Galatians 5
> 24 And those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires.
> ...



Amen.
And as Christianhunter already said, each day we make a choice.

Can you imagine your life being filled with everyone of those 9?
All nine of them working and functioning to their fullest in your life.  Man on man I want them so badly.

Gentleness has always been an ability I love in a person.  To be gentle when everything and everyone else is blowing their stack.

God be with me as I allow you to work in my life.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 19, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Gal 5:22-23
> 22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23gentleness and self-control. Against such things there is no law.
> 
> There are nine attributes that become the fruit of the Spirit in our lives.
> ...



Ronnie T, I would also add, a good study of the fruit of the spirit  is something that we should do on a daily basis in contrast to what the fruits of the flesh are.

Galatians 5 (ESV)
19 Now the works of the flesh are evident: sexual immorality, impurity, sensuality, 20 idolatry, sorcery, enmity, strife, jealousy, fits of anger, rivalries, dissensions, divisions, 21 envy,d drunkenness, orgies, and things like these. I warn you, as I warned you before, that those who do such things will not inherit the kingdom of God. 




1 John 4 (ESV)
4 Little children, you are from God and have overcome them, for he who is in you is greater than he who is in the world. 5 They are from the world; therefore they speak from the world, and the world listens to them. 6We are from God. Whoever knows God listens to us; whoever is not from God does not listen to us. By this we know the Spirit of truth and the spirit of error.





formula1 said:


> What a gift to know the fruit that the Spirit of God desires for us to display.  Will you allow me to add the following?
> 
> Galatians 5
> 24 And those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires.
> ...



Amen Brother!!!

We must always 

2 Corinthians 13
5 Examine yourselves, to see whether you are in the faith. Test yourselves. Or do you not realize this about yourselves, that Jesus Christ is in you?—unless indeed you fail to meet the test! 

Ephesians 5 (ESV)
6 Let no one deceive you with empty words, for because of these things the wrath of God comes upon the sons of disobedience. 7Therefore do not become partners with them; 8 for at one time you were darkness, but now you are light in the Lord. Walk as children of light 9 (for the fruit of light is found in all that is good and right and true), 10 and try to discern what is pleasing to the Lord. 11 Take no part in the unfruitful works of darkness, but instead expose them.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 19, 2010)

Swamp Runner said:


> Ronnie T, I would also add, a good study of the fruit of the spirit  is something that we should do on a daily basis in contrast to what the fruits of the flesh are.
> 
> Galatians 5 (ESV)
> 19 Now the works of the flesh are evident: sexual immorality, impurity, sensuality, 20 idolatry, sorcery, enmity, strife, jealousy, fits of anger, rivalries, dissensions, divisions, 21 envy,d drunkenness, orgies, and things like these. I warn you, as I warned you before, that those who do such things will not inherit the kingdom of God.
> ...



Right on!

Examine yourself.  Test yourself.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 19, 2010)

Not to go too far off topic, but isn't it interesting that the (Spiritual) gifts of God come to us by way of our belonging to the Lord and by no merit of our own.  They are simply free.  

How does 'fruit' come, or grow?  God plants them but they can wither away if not tended to. "Food & water" are as necessary to earthly fruit as prayer(food) and the scriptures (water) are to build the heavenly ones.

The process of spiritual gift 'identification' or entering into 'xx' ministry may not be known right away either, or may be prevented due to immaturity with spiritual things.  Paul was comissioned as an Apostle right away, but some humbling events and "13 years later" finally had other brethren seeing his gift for what it was.

But each of the fruits of the Spirit _are_ mentioned so that ALL of them are to be built upon, and it's because the believer is already building on Christ, the one who demonstrated the fruit without fail.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 19, 2010)

Bullseye.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 19, 2010)

I think the 'fruit of the Spirit' scripture need to find an appropriate place on the wall of our den or bedroom.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 19, 2010)

wonderful posts dear brother, I pray that WE ALL recieve every fruit and be fruitful all the time. May the Lord bless us all and cleanse us all and strengthen our hearts.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 20, 2010)

For those who know that the fruits are given and not some "atainment" that we get from our own efforts, Did you know where this is spoken of in the OT?  Learning about Abrham's promises are key.  God said they will bear fruit that they did not plant. Just a portion of the keys to the Kingdom.


----------



## polkhunt (Oct 23, 2010)

this is a great post I was just looking down the list of nine and it just came to me that if you take care of #9 all the rest will fall into place.  I think part of selfcontrol is getting yourself out of the way.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 23, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> For those who know that the fruits are given and not some "atainment" that we get from our own efforts, Did you know where this is spoken of in the OT?  Learning about Abrham's promises are key.  God said they will bear fruit that they did not plant. Just a portion of the keys to the Kingdom.



I agree.  Only the Holy Spirit can produce it's fruit.
We are only involved in it's further development.


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 17, 2010)

*Sweet Holy Spirit*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HEbs5ePV_6c?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HEbs5ePV_6c?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Pride is weighing me down
It’s choking my heart
I’m chained up and bound
If pride is my prison
Then Grace be my key
Sweet Holy Spirit
Come rescue me

Spirit Spirit I surrender
Spirit Spirit I submit to you now
Spirit Spirit I surrender
Spirit sweet Holy Spirit

You know for so long I was a drowning man
I was hopeless and lost at sea yes I was
But Lord you threw me a line
Brought me back to your shore
Now I can feel the light from your lighthouse
Shining down on me yes I can

Worry oh what can I say
I’ve worried so much
I forget how to pray
Well I’m down on my knees
And this is coming from my soul
Sweet Holy Spirit
Come make me whole


----------



## formula1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, Holy Spirit, come and make me whole.

Thanks, Ron!


----------

